# Game Of Thrones - Littlefinger - Petyr Baelish from the Figure / Sculpture



## Sebastian (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi,
My latest figure / sculpture
Littlefinger - Petyr Baelish from the Game Of Thrones Figure / Sculpture
23.4cm / 9.2 inches tall

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 18, 2014)

Hate him as a character, but amazing quality as always brother!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Nov 22, 2014)

Your graaeeessss


----------

